# Reformed Presbyterian Seminary: Los Angeles?



## N. Eshelman (Jun 5, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about the Reformed Presbyterian Seminary in Los Angeles (Gardenia), CA? 

I ran across it while doing a Google search, but I cannot find anything other than an address and phone number for it. 

Thanks! 

Nate


----------



## matt01 (Jun 5, 2008)

Call the number and ask for information.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 5, 2008)

Is it a Korean school?


----------



## beej6 (Jun 6, 2008)

I assume you meant "Gardena" and would not be surprised then if it were a Korean school, especially from its location on West 166th Street.


----------

